
Show HN: Spacegray — A Hyperminimal UI Theme for Sublime Text - kkga
http://kkga.github.io/spacegray/
======
danabramov
Looks very neat. I'm not sure about the green color for the quick-find popup.
I'm used to more contrast there. Otherwise, great work.

